# Launcher Information needed



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Posted this on the main forum but it probably should be here. I am looking to purchase a launcher. I have a training partner, we usually train two sometimes 3 dogs. my budget is in the $1500 range. Looking for reliability and value for money spent, obviously. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Mac


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Are you looking for a launcher as in the bumper boy type or a winger like a gunners up....?


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

I bought 3 Gunners Up and electronics new for about that price. Only thing is I wish I would have bought the smaller Son of a Guns instead of the original. You just can't beat them for the price.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Bumper Boy*

I've had 2 Bumper Boy 4-shooters for 2+ years - lots of use - and just bought a 3rd from a training partner who is taking a break. With thousands of rounds, they needed some service, but that has been good.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Badbullgator said:


> Are you looking for a launcher as in the bumper boy type or a winger like a gunners up....?


I'm kind of trying to weigh the benefits of both. That's where the suggestions help. I haven't really used a lot of real birds but I do intend to start getting some pigeons. Maybe I should get both types.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have had both BB's and wingers. I miss the BB once in a while since I sold them but I like wingers better. I may add a thunder bird launcher since you can use them with the same electronics as my wingers. The BB's are good with young dogs in case you need help on a mark you can just shoot another off. So for young dogs I use 2 wingers at the same station for the tough marks for young dogs. I have Zinger II's and had the original Gunners Up. I sold the Gunners Up because they were too long to fit in the back of the truck. I wouldn't hesitate to get a few Gunners Up SOG's and I like the Dogtra electronics withe the duck quack.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have bumper boys and gunners up wingers. They are both great. I used the BB?s mostly with young dogs. I also used them during our summer months because most of our training area has standing water on it and the BB?s stand out of the water better for us. 
The gunners up are by far my favorite to use. I have not used my BB?s in 5 or 6 months. I thought about selling them, but I think both have a place if you can do it.
I have both the full size Gunners up and the SOG. If your space is limited the SOG is a good choice.


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*launchers*

I like my thunderbird 8 shooters by etch-marc


----------

